# ماهى اللغة التى تكلم بها السيد المسيح فى فترة تجسده على الأرض..؟؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2010)

*لغة المسيح على الأرض

:download:

كانت اللغة التى تكلم بها المسيح هى الآرامية.
إنه التحور الذى طرأ على العبرانية بعد السبى.
وهى اللغة التى كتب بها اليهود للملك أرتحشستا وقت بناء سور أورشليم.
وقد ورد ذلك فى سفر عزرا ( عز 4 : 7 ).
وقد كانت لغة الكلدانيين فى أرض السبى أيام نبوخذ نصر( دا 2 : 4 ).

المرجع:

:download:
كتاب 
سنوات مع أسئلة الناس
أسئلة خاصة بالكتاب المقدس
لقداسة البابا المعظم 
البابا شنودة الثالث
*​


----------



## انوبيس (20 فبراير 2010)

*لمحه جميله جدا منك 

ربنا يجعلنا من المستفيدين من بركتك *
*
انوبيــــــــــــــــــس*


----------



## ق عادل (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على معلوماتك القيمة الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

انوبيس قال:


> *لمحه جميله جدا منك
> 
> ربنا يجعلنا من المستفيدين من بركتك *
> *
> انوبيــــــــــــــــــس*


البركة هى مروركم ومشاركتكم
ربنا يفرح قلبك
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

ق عادل قال:


> شكرا على معلوماتك القيمة الرب يباركك


الشكر لمروركم الكريم جدآآآآآآآآآآ
سلام المسيح لك


----------

